# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Uk-Front Provisorium

## jumjy13

Meinem Patienten sollen die Unterkieferschneidezhne gezogen werden und anschlieend bekommt er eine Brcke von 3 nach 3.
Nach der Extraktion soll er ein Provi bekommen. Was kann man dafr verwenden? Er hat sonst noch alle Uk Zhne. Wie knnte dort eine Interimsprothese aussehen? Oder besser ein Kunststoffprovisorium was auch zwischen den einzelnen Prperationsterminen noch weiterverwendet werden kann?
Irgendwelche weiteren Ideen?

----------


## hennessy

> Meinem Patienten sollen die Unterkieferschneidezhne gezogen werden und anschlieend bekommt er eine Brcke von 3 nach 3.
> Nach der Extraktion soll er ein Provi bekommen. Was kann man dafr verwenden? Er hat sonst noch alle Uk Zhne. Wie knnte dort eine Interimsprothese aussehen? Oder besser ein Kunststoffprovisorium was auch zwischen den einzelnen Prperationsterminen noch weiterverwendet werden kann?
> Irgendwelche weiteren Ideen?


Provisorium auch von 3 nach 3 mit Kunststoff. Allerdings erscheint mir das ganze Konstrukt ein wenig fragwrdig. Nach dem Anteschen Gesetz sollte ja die Wurzel-Oberflche der Prp-Zhne zumindest so gro sein wie die ehemalige Wurzel-Oberflche der zu berbrckenden Zhne (frei interpretiert), also wrde ich jedenfalls auch die 4er mit in die Brcken-Versorgung einbeziehen. Alternative wren Einzelzahn-Implantate. Eine Interimsprothese knnte man anfertigen mit handgebogenen Klammern um die 3er als rein schleimhautgesttzte Versorgung. Ist allerdiings nicht zu empfehlen, weil sich nachts die Prothese lsen kann und schlimmstenfalls verschluckt werden kann. Aspirationsgefahr sehe ich jetzt zwar keine, aber sicher ist sicher. Ich wrde als Prov. eine evtl. sogar mit definitivem Zement einsetzbare prov. Brcke planen.

----------

